# Grain Direction Question



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

How about some discussion about which way you run grain on cabinet backs, end panels, drawer fronts, and drawer bottoms. What's your choices, and why?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I always go against the grain?!*

Not really, but sometimes it feels like that! :laughing: I always go grain with the longest length. Vertical cabinets, all the back, doors and side grain is vertical. Drawer fronts, horizontal with the length of the drawer. On a base cabinet with the widest run horizontal. run the grain horizontal except for the verticals on the face frames. The horizontals butt to the face frames. 
On small, low boxes like jewelry boxes, the grain can be either vertical or horizontal. I let the wood decide which way it works out, to save material or which ever way looks better. A right side,across the top, to left side wrap of grain always looks good to me. JMHO Opinions are cheap! Good advice priceless! :yes: bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Usually when I am doing most work the grain follows the length of the pc. For backs of cabinets, especially kitchen cabinets the uppers will always be vertical grain. The lowers I really don't care. I build a lot of longer lowers and will run the grain horizontal if need be. The only time I wont is if there are glass doors on it and the back will be seen.


----------

